# Let's hear it for your #1 LBS!



## new2rd

Just wanted to give a thanks to Bike Town in Abilene. Incredible store and service! 

Anyone else?


----------



## mtnroadie

Landrys - Natick and Westborough MA.


----------



## MerlinAma

mtnroadie said:


> Landrys - Natick and Westborough MA.


Well, I must say that's a little out of the "region"!

(ie - this is a regional forum, right?)


----------



## mtnroadie

oh yeah, didnt notice, how do i delete it?


----------



## MerlinAma

You should see an edit link by you post but it's not a big deal.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Trinity Bikes in Fort Worth


----------



## Firefly911

Richardson BIke Mart - We've bought several bikes from them. Very happy with bike purchases, fittings and service. They have a HUGE selection of bikes, gear and accessories.


----------



## CheapTrek

Hard to pick a fav:

Genesis Bicycle - Easton PA (my Sunday group)
Curt's Cyclery - Nazareth PA (less than a mile from work)

Great people, great service in both.


----------



## douglasbb

I've had nothing but good experiences with Richardson Bike Mart. The sales force does not work on commission, which helps the atmosphere in my opinion.


----------



## Neal71

Transit Bike Co. in Dallas has been awesome. Good service and good prices on service.


----------



## Rastaman

Bikebarn Champions, Houston TX
Just awesome


----------



## craigh-krph

Colonel's Bicycles in Ft. Worth - right across from TCU.


----------



## iheartbenben

The Kickstand - Beaumont TX


----------



## Bikephelps

Texas - Plano Cycling & Fitness
Overall - Vecchio's (Boulder)


----------



## inayim

sun country bicycles - killeen tx


----------



## weenfreek

West End Bicycles - Hou, TX!!


----------



## Muahdib

new2rd said:


> Just wanted to give a thanks to Bike Town in Abilene. Incredible store and service!
> 
> Anyone else?


+1
Bike Town is definitely the best LBS in Texas. Can't say enough about the guys in there.


----------



## froze

RediBike in Fort Wayne Indiana, the only bike shop in town that's friendly and not elitist, great customer service but their not very good at the selling process, but they actually have a great mechanic. Now my only hope is that they can take a significant amount of business away from the biggest one in town! They either need a good sales person or take classes in selling.


----------



## cochbild

Bike Lane - The Woodlands, TX


----------



## roadiemike

Sun Country Bicycles - Temple, Texas
You won't find better people, more knowledgeable, or better customer service any where.

These guys are great!!


----------



## camchris1

Mellow Johnnys in Austin specifically Christian Hartwig, master mechanic. They guy is awesome, super knowledgable and so friendly. Go see him!


----------



## BigTex_BMC

Nelo's Cycles here in Austin, they got the best bike fit in town.


----------



## Tuari

Plano Cycling & Fitness in Plano Great Store an Service Department.


----------



## Jeff in Texas

Mad Duck Cyclery - Grapevine TX

Good people and beer too!


----------



## froze

I have an odd question, I've read some of the LBS's mentioned have good beer, meaning their either giving you the beer for free or selling it, don't they have to have a liquor license to do either?


----------



## Jeff in Texas

froze said:


> I have an odd question, I've read some of the LBS's mentioned have good beer, meaning their either giving you the beer for free or selling it, don't they have to have a liquor license to do either?


They give the beer away. No need for a license. From time to time customers will also donate beer. I've done that myself.


----------



## qe4hire

Have had good luck with service at both Richardson Bike Mart and Plano Cycling & Fitness.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

Bikephelps said:


> Texas - Plano Cycling & Fitness
> Overall - Vecchio's (Boulder)


3/22/2012: Up-date on Bike World San Antonio, all three locations. Stay away. This shop has gone downhill since the last time I visited/had work done.  PM me for specific details if needed. 

I'll second Vecchio's in Boulder as well as Pro Peleton and Full Cycle. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzgurr

Richardson Bike Mart ( RBM) has good selections and I bought two high-end bikes from there in last 3 years but their service sucks. RBM is a high volume dealer and their service team members don't have passion about what they do. 

Plano Cycling & Fitness has great selection and REALLY GOOD SERVICE and also they are local.


----------



## mokhtarj

weenfreek said:


> West End Bicycles - Hou, TX!!


A big "I second that" for West End Bicycles in Houston.


----------



## Bob Wade

I second Plano Cycling and Fitnees! Sean and Kyle are great, bought 7 bikes there now.


----------



## BBW

Plano cycling is awesome and also Cadence Cyclery in McKinney, great guys!!


----------



## David Loving

B&B in Cedar Hill B&B Bicycles Cedar Hill Texas Road Bikes Mountain Bikes Trek Specialized


----------



## Danger Mouse

Houston Cycling Centres (Southwest Schwinn). I always get good service there. They take time to answer questions and are not pushy at all. I always was ask for Bob, he's the owner and does a great job.


----------



## jerman

Fort Worth Cycling. James is great.

For bike fit, best $100 I've spent in cycling, Russ Watson at the Bedford Bicycles, Inc.


----------



## Andrew L

BBW said:


> Plano cycling is awesome and also Cadence Cyclery in McKinney, great guys!!


X2 for Cadence! Great little shop.


----------



## birdkid02

Texoma Cycling Center. Wichita Falls, Texas


----------



## chipkost

I have had really good experiences with the people at Richardson Bike Mart in Richardson.


----------



## RayfromTX

Nelo himself is good, his help? not so much.
Mellow Johnny's is the bomb.


----------



## hotwheels22

got to say i was quite pleased with mellow johnny's in austin for a recent service and a follow up change out on my new wheelsets. knowledgeable, solid service. nice to have a shop that takes your ride (and your safety) dead serious.


----------



## cntryislandboy

new2rd said:


> Just wanted to give a thanks to Bike Town in Abilene. Incredible store and service!
> 
> Anyone else?


right on, these guys are top notch


----------



## Hooben

*







*

*El Paso, Texas..... great service, selection, fittings and advice. Go see Rob.*


----------



## BigTex_BMC

RayfromTX said:


> Nelo himself is good, his help? not so much.
> Mellow Johnny's is the bomb.


Really, I haven't had any problems with Brendan or David, both super cool and knowledgeable guys, but yeah, Nelo is awesome.

I actually brought my bike in for a tune up in the other morning and got it back at lunch, did a fantastic job too.


----------



## Merc

Sugar Cycles in Sugar Land, TX. Ask for Kyle D., General Manager/Owner. It is where I have bought all of my bikes. Great customer service and offers a ton of knowledge.


----------



## Creakyknees

Bicycles Plus with 4 locations in DFW:
- Snider Plaza / SMU
- Flower Mound
- Coppell
- Allen

www.bicyclesplustx.com

This year, they are sponsoring the Plano Tuesday criteriums, the Fair Park Thursday Criteriums and numerous weekend races, rallies and rides. 

I'm a member of the FIAT of McKinney / Bicycles Plus / Cannondale / Giro racing team and I can attest to the strong commitment to supporting the sport; I've done more volunteer hours this year than in the past 10 years combined. We strongly believe in "giving back" to the sport that's given us so much fun and fitness.

Check 'em out.


----------



## Guod

BBC- Birmingham Bicyle Company in B'ham, AL

I bought one bike from them, dozens of odds and ends, plus they've put up with my mild screw ups in assembly and tuning on a bike I didn't buy from them. Great work and great store.


----------



## Microxot

My local favorites would be Bluebonnet Bicycles in Lewisville and Bicycle Etc in Coppell.


----------



## ammodawg

Performance Bikes in West Houston, great prices and the staff were really helpful on my recent purchase.


----------



## Tx26257

Velocity Bike Lubbock texas


----------



## Oscarach

Bikesport, Joanel St. Houston is a great little shop.


----------



## charlox5

My LBS La Habra Cyclery doesn't get much yelp-love, but I find that they're a small, helpful shop that does their best to help me out. 

Incycle San Dimas is also a good shop with great selection, but it's just a little far sometimes to grab something quick and small.


----------



## millerasm

Concho bike shop in San Angelo, Texas.. the head mechanic there is bad ass. real cool guy to talk to, go ride with and knowledgeable.


----------



## xjbaylor

Bicyles Plus in Allen is great, as is Cadence Cyclery in McKinney.


----------



## Andrew L

xjbaylor said:


> Bicyles Plus in Allen is great, as is Cadence Cyclery in McKinney.


X2!! Both are great little shops.


----------



## SA-Rider

*Recommendations for San Antonio Bike Shops*

Any recommendations for bike shops in San Antonio?

Thanks


----------



## krisv7

Bikesport in Houston, TX. Super nice, and very knowledgeable. Their service level is much better than some of the chains in the area.


----------



## StuLax18

I like RBM also, and have heard only good things about them. Went there to get my MTB worked on and they were helpful so that's where I headed once I wanted a road bike. Went to the one in Dallas, and Joe was very helpful. I don't know enough about road bikes to decide everything myself so he helped me with sizing and all the stuff I needed to get started.


----------



## jlfreemire

VT Bike Stuff in Abilene, Texas!


----------



## spacejamz

Very happy with the work Blue Bonnet Bicycles in Lewisville (off 35E and Valley Ridge) did for me...only charged $75 to transfer everything from my old frame to my frame...dropped it off on a Tuesday and picked it two days later....

Performance Bicycle quoted a figure around $200 to do this...


----------



## froze

I need to update again, I walked into the largest LBS named Summit Cycling in Fort Wayne again that had a long time - 10 years to be exact, of an elitist attitude problem, now for two times in a row that I've gone they've been nice, and I didn't see the lead elitist for the second time in that store, not sure if he got fired or just happened to be off. But I still like the more personalized flavor of the smaller RediBike store, so I always go there first.


----------



## Jigger

CyclePath, Thunder Bay ,Ontario


----------



## burgrat

Jigger said:


> CyclePath, Thunder Bay ,Ontario


At least you got the continent right!:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonylokrn

Bay Area Schwinn in Pasadena, TX. Thanks Jeff and staff!


----------



## apsldniman

The central belief of every moron is that


----------



## anotherguy

RBM has always been great to deal with for me. Also have done a fair bit of business with Bikes Plus near SMU.


----------



## luisfer99

SA-Rider said:


> Any recommendations for bike shops in San Antonio?
> 
> Thanks


I would like to know this as well, anyone?

thanks


----------



## incomium

the pedal shop and bay area bicycles in corpus christi


----------



## JChasse

Pedal the Peaks in Durango, CO.

It may be "out of region", but for about 6 months a year it seems like there are more people from Texas here than from Durango.


----------



## BlackKnight

Rastaman said:


> Bikebarn Champions, Houston TX
> Just awesome


I have to agree with Rastaman re: Bike Barn at Champions.

While Bike Barn is part of a larger chain and the pricing is controlled maybe too much by someone in a central office, service is the main reason you stay loyal to your LBS. Here, Curt provides that and he enjoys what he does. Thank you!:thumbsup:


----------



## 13MWZ

Here in Waco there's realy only 2 choices:
Bicycle Outback or Outdoor Waco.
Outdoor Waco for the bikes, Bicycle Outback for the service and parts/acessories.


----------



## xjbaylor

luisfer99 said:


> I would like to know this as well, anyone?
> 
> thanks


Britton's Bicycle Shop is a good one on the North side of town. Bicycle Heaven is pretty cool as well.


----------



## Hello Kitty

West End Bicycles

props to blain and scott


----------



## 2000Z3M

Im a fan of Randy's bike shop in san angelo


----------



## froze

Not sure if I mentioned this or not, if you're in the Bakersfield California area Action Sports is the best place in town...in fact best place for many towns around.


----------



## mandsmonk

Kickstand Bike Shop in Beaumont, TX. Tom & Bhavani are great people. Quality shop quality people.


----------



## mmez

Britton's Bikes in San Antonio is pretty good! 

Roger Soler's in Helotes or at their new Stone Oak store has some pretty awesome guys. Super Dave and Frank have both gone out of their way to get me on bikes that not only fit, but work for my budget!


----------



## Mindflux

Bicycle Sport Shop (Parmer Loc), Austin TX


----------



## xrayjay

Plano Cycling and Fitness (Plano, TX). I was just in the market for a new bike, a really expensive bike. 

Went to a bunch of shops to test ride. They were by far, the easiest to work with and least condesending shop I went to. Keep in mind, my two criteria were: keep it under $10,000 and it has to be a snappier ride than a Roubaix. 

With a budget like that, you'd think any bike shop would be happy to show you a bike or two. I had one shop actually say, "we really don't have anything for you", as I looked around at a bunch of Felt, Specialized, Penarello and Cervelo's. No kidding, you don't have time to pull one of those $8500 Cervelo's down for me to look at? Crazy, I thought with the economy in the crapper they'd a little better to work with. 

The owner at PCF actually let me test ride his bike since there wasn't one on the floor built up.


----------



## froze

xrayjay said:


> With a budget like that, you'd think any bike shop would be happy to show you a bike or two. I had one shop actually say, "we really don't have anything for you", as I looked around at a bunch of Felt, Specialized, Penarello and Cervelo's. No kidding, you don't have time to pull one of those $8500 Cervelo's down for me to look at? Crazy, I thought with the economy in the crapper they'd a little better to work with.
> 
> .


Problem is the LBS's don't want just some moron coming off the street and test ride $8,000 bike and maybe crash it, or steal it. There are a lot of custom bikes that exceed $5,000 that are never ever test ridden or looked at in person; the customer orders it over the internet or by phone and waits for delivery. Granted, since you were there the LBS should have at least pulled down the bike to have you look at it, I too would have walked out with after some brief politically correct words. 

What would be really cool to do is once you buy your bike is you ride the bike to the store that wouldn't help you, roll the bike into the store to buy something cheap like a patch kit, in passing the time at the register simply say something like "I was in here last week to buy a Cervelo R5 (or whatever model you were interested in) but no one would bring down one for me to look at, so I got this instead."


----------



## xrayjay

So you're saying they thought I was a moron and that's why they brushed me off.


----------



## asleep at the keel

Alex and Andy at the Hub in San Marcos. Great guys.


----------



## froze

xrayjay said:


> So you're saying they thought I was a moron and that's why they brushed me off.


I wasn't implying or saying you are a moron, I think a lot of LBS's (note, I didn't say all or most LBS's), due to their elitist attitude, think a lot of their customers are morons and that's why we get treated badly by a lot of LBS's. And since they think we're morons their not going to let some "moron" ride a $8,000 bike. If you had been perhaps on the local race team and did a lot of business with them then you would have been one of the elitists and they would have let you ride the bike; but since they didn't know you they brushed you off as a non serious rider just trying to ride a bike for the fun of it and not serious about buying.

It's the same thing if you walk into a Porsche dealer and ask them to test drive their cars, they won't do that until they run a credit check on you to make sure you can afford the car. And if you fail or are marginally credit worthy they'll brush you off like your a moron just trying to get thrill.


----------



## northoceanbeach

douglasbb said:


> I've had nothing but good experiences with Richardson Bike Mart. The sales force does not work on commission, which helps the atmosphere in my opinion.


I asked and the sales force does work on commission. I like the shop, but I've never been ti a shop where the workers were so much like used car dealers than Richardson bike mart


----------



## Karlyn

new2rd said:


> Just wanted to give a thanks to Bike Town in Abilene. Incredible store and service!
> 
> Anyone else?


Also, love Bike Town in Abilene. Bought three bikes there.


----------



## obed

I think that here in the Houston area we are blessed with a number of very good lbs.
I have been to and like most of the ones mentioned so far.. and anther good one is 
I cycle on tc jester...but my favorite is university bike barn on weslyan.


----------



## Leadrunner

John's Bicycles, Lancaster Town Square, Lancaster, TX. John knows recumbants. Very friendly, personal service.


----------

